# marchenero pouter



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pomeranian Pouter*

i got this pigeon for my dropper ans it make my homers look small. pure white hen next year ill be geting a male for her


----------



## Atchafalaya Lofts (Apr 2, 2011)

A feather legged Marchenero? Never seen those before.

I have Blue bar and Brown check myself. Added a brown splash cock a couple weeks ago, and trying to find some additional splash. All are clean legged. A bit thicker in the neck, and a bit more blunt in head. Are show stock though, and I'm not much familiar with them in general as of yet. Obtained my first this year in trade. Loving them so far, enjoy sitting in the loft watching them strut around.

Nice bird though! I checked in earlier but the photos weren't added at that time.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it would be a Pomeranian Pouter


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

oh well i dose look like one of thoesw now to menchen it lol well i think it will make looking for a mate easyer.


----------

